# Sportscaster mispronouncing the whole peloton!



## Awal767 (May 3, 2013)

I'm not sure who this douche is on the microphone with Bob Roll announcing the Criterium Du Dauphine but if I hear him say "Alessandro DiMarKEE" one more time, I don't know if I'll be able to control myself.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Bob Roll mispronouncing non-English names? Shocking!


----------



## Awal767 (May 3, 2013)

No, Roll is doing fine -- even nailing Boasson-Haggen. It's the other guy. Wanna slap him.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

TV announcer mispronouncing names? Shocking!


----------



## Awal767 (May 3, 2013)

It's just maddening when you hear one guy say the name right and the other guy belligerently mispronouncing it back and forth over and over and over again. GAAAAAH he did it again!


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

I am guessing his an American announcer?


----------



## Awal767 (May 3, 2013)

You know it. I mean, if he were English, that would be one thing. 

On well. The race is over. Now I don't have to hear his stupid voice for another couple weeks.


----------



## seeker (Nov 8, 2009)

Awal767 said:


> I'm not sure who this douche is on the microphone with Bob Roll announcing the Criterium Du Dauphine but if I hear him say "Alessandro DiMarKEE" one more time, I don't know if I'll be able to control myself.


So how IS it pronounced properly?

This source suggests the announcer is correct:

Luigi Latini De Marchi pronunciation: How to pronounce Luigi Latini De Marchi in Italian

and more:

"If you see an ‘h‘ following the ‘c‘ in Italian then you can be sure that it functions as a buttress to prevent the ‘c’ from softening. This goes against the grain for English speakers, because when we see ‘ch’, it is natural to want to say it as we do in English, for example, ‘chick’, but this is completely wrong in Italian. Use ‘Chianti‘ – the famous Italian wine – as your reference point: you say ‘KYAHN/tee’.
The correct sound for the ‘c’ in these combinations in Italian words: ‘chi’ and ‘che’, is the hard ‘c’ as in ‘cut’ or if you prefer, a ‘k‘ sound. It makes no difference whether there is one ‘c’ or two. The rule stays the same."

Italian Pronunciation made easy How do you say that Word?


----------



## Awal767 (May 3, 2013)

It's not the consonant that bothers me. It's the accentuated last vowel. Also, he alternates between Di MarKEE and Day marKEE. Maybe he's never seen the name written and thinks it's French?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

None of the English speaking announcers for the bike races has ever satisfied me when it comes to pronunciation of the non-English names. To me, Steve Schlanger (that's the guy you're complaining about) is just as decent with the names as Phil and Paul, and he does pretty decent coverage of the play-by-play, too. To me, it's part of the fun of watching the coverage. I love it when Bob Roll talks about Europa Car. 

But yes, the De Marchi pronunciation did push my button a little.

P.S. Doesn't Steve Schlanger sound just like George Herbert Walker Bush? I'm funnin' ya' Steve! Don't take it personal!


----------



## seeker (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm just happy the event is even on U.S. television, butchered names and all.

I grew up in the 3 tv channel days when you didn't have a hope of seeing any pro cycling on the tv. Now there are over 300 channels with almost every major cycling event carried on U.S. tv ( well, Road Cycling, that is. Track Cycling is still ignored ) and "we" are grumbling over foreign names being mispronounced?

Just curious...is it 'A-wall' or 'Ah-wall'?


----------



## Awal767 (May 3, 2013)

It's the opposite of however Steve Schlanger pronounces it.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Damn foreign riders should have the decency to use regular American names.

Giovanni Caviglia


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Awal767 said:


> I'm not sure who this douche is on the microphone with Bob Roll announcing the Criterium Du Dauphine but if I hear him say "Alessandro DiMarKEE" one more time, I don't know if I'll be able to control myself.


NBC sports is a hard thing to watch for cycling, thankfully we get our coverage on BEIN.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Yeah! I just watched the last kilometers of the Dauphine on an Italian broadcast and they were butchering the name too!!!! DEE marKEE, DEE marKEE! Crazy Italian broadcasters, I wish they could learn to pronounce De Marchi correctly.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

seeker said:


> So how IS it pronounced properly?
> 
> This source suggests the announcer is correct:
> 
> ...


There is no K in the Italian alphabet. The ch dipthong takes its place. By the way---it's "keyAHNtee". Not KEYAHNtee. General rule in Italian is that, unless differentiated by an accent mark over another syllable, the accent is on the penultimate syllable.

Grazie. :wink:


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Awal767 said:


> No, Roll is doing fine -- even nailing Boasson-Haggen. It's the other guy. Wanna slap him.



Bobke was butchering it the other day: "Bohasson-Aggen"
And "Oreeka Greenage"
And he even said "euskatel ooskaydee"

Steve has been okay for the most part and he's a winner in my book for including the Panda in with the riders during Liege-Bastogne-Liege.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Give Bobke a break - he's a mid-western boy and those darned foriegn names are tounge-twisters!

I've watched races with Danish, Italian, Dutch, Spanish and other commentators - they all butcher the names.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I heard the Belgian folks calling Cadel "Cattle Evons".


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Considering Bob Roll has lived in Italy, spent years racing in the EU, and speaks Italian and some French, I'd likely trust his pronunciation of European names over most others. He applies the original language's rules of pronunciation, which are not always the way proper names are pronounced. Of course he does do it with a bit of overemphasis and a westerner's twang.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Speaking of Commentators - am I the only one who is amazed by Magnus Backstedt's command of the Queen's English? He's on BEIN sports commentating on the Tour de Suisse and sounds like he's from London, not Lonkopping, Sweden!

Magnus Bäckstedt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

JCavilia said:


> Damn foreign riders should have the decency to use regular American names.
> 
> Giovanni Caviglia


Is that G. O. Vanny Kuh-viggle-eye-uh?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

jspharmd said:


> Crazy Italian broadcasters, I wish they could learn to pronounce De Marchi correctly.


Ya know, it is possible that the pronunciation of the name really is Day Mar KEE. If the Italian broadcasters pronounce it that way, there's no real reason to doubt it. True, it'd be more believable if we saw the guy's name written with an accent on the "i" but pronunciation is a funny thing. The pronunciation of a native speaker (and even better, the pronunciation of the owner of the name) usually holds.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

mpre53 said:


> There is no K in the Italian alphabet. The ch dipthong takes its place. By the way---it's "keyAHNtee". Not KEYAHNtee. General rule in Italian is that, unless differentiated by an accent mark over another syllable, the accent is on the penultimate syllable.
> 
> Grazie. :wink:


Not to get all technical with you, but a diphthong is the sound of two vowels uttered in succession (preamble), not two letters written in succession to create a single sound.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Adding to Mapei's point: There may also be some regional differences in pronunciation within any given country - which version is the correct one? I'd go for the version the individual uses if I know it.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

Ehh, I read this thread hoping to find out how one pronounces "peleton" but that's not what this was about...


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

LostViking said:


> Give Bobke a break - he's a mid-western boy and those darned foriegn names are tounge-twisters!


I'm not sure of the boundaries of the mid-west, but isn't Roll a NorCal boy?


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

mikerp said:


> NBC sports is a hard thing to watch for cycling, thankfully we get our coverage on BEIN.


While I'm super-thankful for HD coverage that BEIN interrupter/sportscaster has got to GO!
This Andres Cordrero has GOT to be the nephew of the CEO of BEIN sports or something;
Yesterday's nugget?
Tejay Van Gaderen = "Tee HAI Van Gar-der-en"
_TEE-HAI_ ?!? Are you freaking kidding me??

I feel bad I ever *****ed about Schlanger and Go-Go.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Try listening to the Spanish announcers on BEIN sports. It's hilarious. "Teen Katucha" "Radio Chack" or the best one was when one of them kept calling Cavendish "Cadel Evans" over and over and over again.


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

SFTifoso said:


> Try listening to the Spanish announcers on BEIN sports. It's hilarious. "Teen Katucha" "Radio Chack" or *the best one was when one of them kept calling Cavendish "Cadel Evans" over and over and over again*.


.. and that's only when they aren't calling him "Cavendeeeesh" 

Personally, I don't care how the names are pronounced (as long as they correctly identify the rider) and the TdF finishing in "Paris" rather than "Paree" causes me no problem; I'm just happy to see the sport get TV coverage and don't worry too much about the chat. A couple of years ago, I watched the entire Giro via an Italian feed and although I don't speak Italian, the meaning of various phrases e.g. "gruppetto compacto" (or however it is spelt) was pretty obvious. 

(On reflection, I think I enjoyed the Italian commentary more because I didn't have to endure the "reaching into his suitcase of courage" type stuff.  )


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm just happy to be able to watch it on TV and not my computer.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

The interstitial announcer on BeIN (the guy the cut to when going to break) called Tejay Van Garderen "TEE-yay van Garderen" the other day when they were cutting to commercial. It was as if he'd never heard the name.

Good God, at least hire announcers who know something about cycling. Butchering (arguably) the premier American bike racer's name on an American channel makes me really doubt the channel's overall level of interest in broadcasting cycling.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

RRRoubaix said:


> While I'm super-thankful for HD coverage that BEIN interrupter/sportscaster has got to GO!
> This Andres Cordrero has GOT to be the nephew of the CEO of BEIN sports or something;
> Yesterday's nugget?
> Tejay Van Gaderen = "Tee HAI Van Gar-der-en"
> ...



That wasn't Cordero, he seems actually pretty good, from what I heard of him in this race and the Giro. There's another guy(Gino something or other?) who alternated with him, who was horrible. Couldn't seem to figure out what he wanted to say, paused and stammered, and struggled over names as well. Just bugged the crap out of me every time he said "Giro dee-uh-talia".


----------

